

How Smart Are You? IQ Test Scams Facebook Users - amichail
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/AheadoftheCurve/story?id=7814344

======
s_baar
I would say that she failed this test. But really, I feel that the phone
companies are most complicit in this. They're the ones that receive the
complaints first and should be able to warn their customers when they're going
to get billed at places like these. Is there some type of legal issue, or
could the phone companies choose to block those "renew your car insurance"
calls from their customers too?

~~~
buugs
I agree there is such a large revenue base because you can be scammed
relatively easy into subscribing by phone... it should not be this easy there
should be a terms of service or a signup that you have to agree to. It is the
phone companies fault in my opinion and there should be options to disable it,
especially since younger children are very susceptible to this thing like text
##### to get a free ringtone of your favorite artist then in impossible to
read text there is a 9.95 subscription included.

~~~
spyrosk
Phone companies won't do that unless if they are forced to do so by law or a
governing authority. Each one of them takes a big percentage of the money that
is charged to their client. Last time I checked it was around 50%. Why would
they throw that away?

------
msie
I've seen the IQ test many months ago. I'm surprised that it took so long for
Facebook to ban the ad network. They do have an army of people looking for
obscene photographs.

------
TallGuyShort
Convincing people to do dumb things to prove how smart they are.... nice....

~~~
foppr
Yeah, it's funny that everyone seems to have an IQ over 130

~~~
jongraehl
I saw that ad last week, and of the 4 or so randomly selected friends, I was
incredulous that one of them had a score of less than 130, and that another
had a score as high as 130.

Ordinarily I would be tempted to waste time competing with my friends, but it
was too obvious a scam.

And yes, I did feel a bit guilty that I obviously judge people I know as
bright or not-so.

